# electrical outlets!!!



## chippin-in (Dec 28, 2011)

We moved in to this house in 2003. It was built in 1970 and was aluminum wired. I changed the outlets and light switches to co/alr hoping I would have no issues. So far the ones I installed are fine. However I did not change the gfci plugs in the bathrooms. I put one in the kitchen since we had remodeled it a bit before move-in.

A problem arose in the upstairs bathroom. My daughter turned off the light, then went back in, but the lights would not come back on. The gfci light was yellow. Im no electrician so I called a friend. He came by and found this!!! HOLY CRAP. He told me to remove the covers and check them at least once a year to see if there are any issues. Prolly not a bad idea.

Just thought I would share this.

Thanks
Robert

Having trouble posting pics. Give me a few minutes. Its not showing the attachment section for the pics.


----------



## chippin-in (Dec 28, 2011)

I still cant seem to get the "Attachment" section to pop up on this thread :dash2:. It did on another one.


----------



## chippin-in (Dec 28, 2011)

This is drivin me nuts. WHY CANT I POST A PIC!!!!. Not a good day for me:wacko1::dash2:


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 28, 2011)

It is not you I cannot get it either-if that helps.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 28, 2011)

Hang in there buddy. We'll look into it ASAP.


----------



## chippin-in (Dec 28, 2011)

Im smiling now at least . I thought I got barred from posting pics in the chat room.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 28, 2011)

chippin-in said:


> Im smiling now at least . I thought I got barred from posting pics in the chat room.
> 
> Thanks
> Robert



Not to worry. I sent some notes off to the appropriate people and we will try and have it fixed up as soon as we can. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 28, 2011)

I looked at some other forums and it's there. I can't see it here in the chat room either so i think it's confined to this one forum - but I didn't have time to look at all the forums to be sure. I'll check it out soon as I can Robert.


----------



## chippin-in (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 28, 2011)

[attachment=798]


----------



## chippin-in (Dec 29, 2011)

OK, so here they are. Somewhat anticlimactic, but serious none-the-less.[attachment=805][attachment=806][attachment=807]


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 29, 2011)

Boy those pics sure show how bad an idea the aluminum wire was. Not being an electrician I do not have a clue.


----------



## chippin-in (Dec 31, 2011)

I also found out that they added a short piece of wire to reach the plug and apparently didnt use the "arc" goo stuff that you are supposed to use. Im just happy my house didnt burn down especially with my family in it. We feel blessed.

Robert


----------



## Daniel (Jan 3, 2012)

Gah!

You should seriously consider shelling out the cash or taking the time to rewire your house.

Depending on where you live, you can get local, state or federal tax breaks or subsidies to drop the cost (I did mine for half-price with a city grant)... the peace of mind is worth it... and depending on what gets done, you may actually wind up making money over the longer term - I've been saving on the order of 20 bucks a month on electricity as a result of the upgrade, and the job should pay for itself within 8 years.

Be safe!


----------



## chippin-in (Jan 3, 2012)

Daniel, I did speak to my friend about this. I do believe it would be very beneficial to rewire it. Which dept did you have to talk to about the grant-type monies? city? federal? Any help would be great.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Daniel (Jan 4, 2012)

chippin-in said:


> Daniel, I did speak to my friend about this. I do believe it would be very beneficial to rewire it. Which dept did you have to talk to about the grant-type monies? city? federal? Any help would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> Robert



It depends on where you live, your income level relative to the size of your family, and what's available... however, I would check first with the power company and with the State - particularly looking into state subsidies for efficiency and environmental retrofits.

Here is one example: http://www.rurdev.usda.gov/rHS/sfh/brief_repairloan.htm

In the above, you would probably be looking at a 20 year loan at 1% interest, if you qualify (unless you are over 62 and cannot repay a section 504 loan).

Use google effectively... alternatively, you could PM me with your general location (no need for an address!!) and I could find out for you. I wangled about 30K worth of work and spent 5K out of pocket and got the Knob and Tube wiring stripped out of my house last year... along with a new roof, new water heater, new glass block windows, and blown in insulation. The stuff is out there to find, it's paid for by our taxes, and I for one think that this kind of investment of our tax dollars is the best kind there is: it saves money, it makes us safe and comfortable, and it puts local folks to work helping local people!!


----------



## Mandolin (Jan 5, 2012)

Daniel, I am not a electrician, but I have done a lot rewiring and know a little about it. Aluminum wiring is a killer. The mobile home industry was big into it in the 60's and early 70's, but so many of them burned down, they finally quit using it. The problem is, aluminum wire is just not a good conductor like copper. It overheats easily, melts the coating and BAM! you have a fire. I believe I would just break down and rewire the house.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 5, 2012)

Mandolin said:


> Daniel, I am not a electrician, but I have done a lot rewiring and know a little about it. Aluminum wiring is a killer. The mobile home industry was big into it in the 60's and early 70's, but so many of them burned down, they finally quit using it. The problem is, aluminum wire is just not a good conductor like copper. It overheats easily, melts the coating and BAM! you have a fire. I believe I would just break down and rewire the house.



Totally agreed, Mando. Aluminum wiring was always a bad idea...don't know why they decided to use it - it's not like aluminum is that much cheaper than copper, especially back when it was being used widely.


----------

